# General > Music >  This space.

## Gleber2

For those of you who do not check out the music threads I would like to say that The J.Fats Band are appearing in the Back Bridge Street Club, Wick on Sat 23rd, The Newmarket Bar, Thurso on the 24th(4 till whenever) and 26th(8 till late). Sutherland and son can be seen in the Grove Bar, Thurso on Mad Friday.
 Sutherland and Son Cd, Blues D'ecosse, is now on sale in Good Vibrations, Newmarket and the Grove in Thurso and Polteny News and Simpsons in Wick.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> For those of you who do not check out the music threads I would like to say that The J.Fats Band are appearing in the Back Bridge Street Club, Wick on Sat 23rd, The Newmarket Bar, Thurso on the 24th(4 till whenever) and 26th(8 till late). Sutherland and son can be seen in the Grove Bar, Thurso on Mad Friday.
> Sutherland and Son Cd, Blues D'ecosse, is now on sale in Good Vibrations, Newmarket and the Grove in Thurso and Polteny News and Simpsons in Wick.


Oh NO!!!!!! He's going to driiiiive me into the ground!!!!!!!!

----------


## gee

what about DEISEL N DUST. they are playing on sat 23rd in weigh inn motel, xmas night in newmarket, boxing day at 4pm in grove lounge, 29th december in newmarket, 30th in st clair hotel, 31st in st clair hotel,grove on 1st january in afternoon and in st clair hotel in the evening, 4 jan in newmarket. 
with all the bands playing over christmas and new year it should be an enjoyable christmas and new year.

----------


## Gleber2

> what about DEISEL N DUST. they are playing on sat 23rd in weigh inn motel, xmas night in newmarket, boxing day at 4pm in grove lounge, 29th december in newmarket, 30th in st clair hotel, 31st in st clair hotel,grove on 1st january in afternoon and in st clair hotel in the evening, 4 jan in newmarket. 
> with all the bands playing over christmas and new year it should be an enjoyable christmas and new year.


You'll have sore fingers Mr Dust and your trumpet will be very wet. ::

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> what about DEISEL N DUST. they are playing on sat 23rd in weigh inn motel, xmas night in newmarket, boxing day at 4pm in grove lounge, 29th december in newmarket, 30th in st clair hotel, 31st in st clair hotel,grove on 1st january in afternoon and in st clair hotel in the evening, 4 jan in newmarket. 
> with all the bands playing over christmas and new year it should be an enjoyable christmas and new year.


what about diesel & dust.....

surely one can get people to read all about it by starting a "diesel & dust gigs" thread??? instead of "hi-jacking" ours???

since you are doing so many gigs it would be better off with it's own thread, then I can come along & hi-jack it & tell everybody where we're playing

BTW whisky are playing the street party in thurso along with redwall.....

J. Fats Band dates as mentioned folks, be there or be at a diesel & dust gig

----------


## gee

i didnt mean to steal your thread. do you not think instead of going against each other that bands should support one another and make caithness a supreme county for music. life is for enjoying not stress

----------


## Tom Cornwall

Where's Elvis appearing...or am I just being silly?

----------


## Gleber2

> i didnt mean to steal your thread. do you not think instead of going against each other that bands should support one another and make caithness a supreme county for music. life is for enjoying not stress


The first dipute between two bands first happened in 1956 between the Burnside Skiffle group and the Teenagers, the first two young rock type bands in Caithness. No- one has worked with anyone else for long since without acrimonious disputes. Good luck with your attempt at sealing the chasm that lies between us.
BTW, our replies to your post were done in good humour and why should we take offence? Mind you, not many peeps read D&D posts so maybe there was logic to your hijack.LOL

----------


## Jeid

Perhaps since this is a forum and threads don't actually belond to anyone, I believe Gee to be quite right to post in this thread.

In fact, Astronot are playing in Rock in Dingwall on the 27th. Possibly playing another date on the 29th, but just waiting to confirm that.

There we go, now it's a community thread  :Grin:

----------


## Gleber2

> Perhaps since this is a forum and threads don't actually belond to anyone, I believe Gee to be quite right to post in this thread.
> 
> In fact, Astronot are playing in Rock in Dingwall on the 27th. Possibly playing another date on the 29th, but just waiting to confirm that.
> 
> There we go, now it's a community thread


True to form, true to form. Some things never change. Nobody here complained about Gee's post but it seems that our sense of humour differs from yours.

----------


## Jeid

I never said you did.

Surely with so many question marks, it seemed to be serious.




> surely one can get people to read all about it by starting a "diesel & dust gigs" thread??? instead of "hi-jacking" ours???


I left my sense of humour at work the other day  :Grin:

----------


## Gleber2

> I never said you did.
> 
> Surely with so many question marks, it seemed to be serious.
> 
> 
> 
> I left my sense of humour at work the other day


Yawn!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> The first dipute between two bands first happened in 1956 between the Burnside Skiffle group and the Teenagers, the first two young rock type bands in Caithness. No- one has worked with anyone else for long since without acrimonious disputes. Good luck with your attempt at sealing the chasm that lies between us.
> BTW, our replies to your post were done in good humour and why should we take offence? Mind you, not many peeps read D&D posts so maybe there was logic to your hijack.LOL


Now thats History there, thanks Gleber that was a good laugh. I did see the humor in Chobbers post but I guess its easy to misunderstand on a forum.

Hope all bands have a great Christmas and New Year and all the gigs go well.

Is any of the Burnside Skiffle Group or Teenagers stuff available on CD. I could do with a right good Lonnie Donnegan cover now with my beer  ::  

Cumberland Gap, Cumberland Gap, 15 mile to the Cumberland Gap  :Wink:

----------


## Gleber2

> Now thats History there, thanks Gleber that was a good laugh. I did see the humor in Chobbers post but I guess its easy to misunderstand on a forum.
> 
> Hope all bands have a great Christmas and New Year and all the gigs go well.
> 
> Is any of the Burnside Skiffle Group or Teenagers stuff available on CD. I could do with a right good Lonnie Donnegan cover now with my beer  
> 
> Cumberland Gap, Cumberland Gap, 15 mile to the Cumberland Gap


Not one of the musicians from the aforementioned bands are still playing and as far as recordings are concerned, you must be kidding! From the Glebe in 1956?

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> Not one of the musicians from the aforementioned bands are still playing and as far as recordings are concerned, you must be kidding! From the Glebe in 1956?


Ah well it was wishful thinking. My mam used to tell me about the skiffle bands beacuse that was her thing and I grew up hearing it, double basses made out of tea chests, broom handles and piano wire spoons and washboards, now thats rock and roll!!  :Wink:  

Seriously though, skiffle was awesome, I love listening to it. But I shouldn't be changing the subject.

*GO SEE THE J.FATS BAND* - *Back Bridge Street Club, Wick on Sat 23rd, The Newmarket Bar, Thurso on the 24th(4 till whenever) and 26th(8 till late). Sutherland and son can be seen in the Grove Bar, Thurso on Mad Friday *

----------


## Deemac

Well now - Just for the record.

I'm *NOT* playing anywhere this weekend (Yippee)** (Played last night at the Thurso School Prom instead . . . . - Who played at Wick's?)

Been at it almost every weekend since July (O how boring and musically smug I must sound to the gig/musician starved masses)**

Anyway, all you that *ARE* playing I wish you well, a good Xmas/New Year etc. (break a leg).

O, did I mention Whisky are playing at Hogmany at the Thurso Street Bash . . . . . **

*PS: ** Donates humour!!* (just in case I offend some of our hypersensitive individuals out there!!) ::  

Deemac

----------


## Gleber2

How this thread has meandered. Never before has a thread been invaded in such a way!!!Singularly childish attempt at wind up from one or two contributers but the wind up failed. It is so easy for everyone to start their own threads for their own gigs as has always happened before without playing silly games with other peoples posts. However, the public make up their minds, not by the publicity but by the quality of the music. If this game continues, havoc will result with continued hijacking of threads for whatever reason. None of us need this so all I can say to the Rock Mod and others is "Grow up".
BTW, my new avatar was taken in the Orange Room in 1987 and is a photo of Chobbersjnr playing his first gig on guitar.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Well now - Just for the record.
> 
> I'm *NOT* playing anywhere this weekend (Yippee)** (Played last night at the Thurso School Prom instead . . . . - Who played at Wick's?)
> 
> Been at it almost every weekend since July (O how boring and musically smug I must sound to the gig/musician starved masses)**
> 
> Anyway, all you that *ARE* playing I wish you well, a good Xmas/New Year etc. (break a leg).
> 
> O, did I mention Whisky are playing at Hogmany at the Thurso Street Bash . . . . . **
> ...


Thurso street party.......could be a parody on an Alex Harvey song perhaps

I'm NOT SENSITIVE, just easily wound :Grin:  maybe I type more wound than I actually feel. Gee have some good gigs & don't drink to much, Oh aye &.......nah I won't.....................I might..................nah I won't

Deemac I'll bet you a minus figure that Whisky will pull more people than the JFB on hogmanay......

----------


## Jeemag_USA

I was at the Orange Room that day in 1987.  ::  

Alex Harvey thats a good one Chobbers, Going to a parteh, going to the Thurso Streeet Parteh, going to a parteh, going to the Thurso Street Parteh!!  

And this thread could be a beatles Parody "Long and Winding Thread"  ::  

I know where I'd be going if I was at home anyway, *good luck guys*!!!

----------


## Gleber2

Due to the fact that one of D & D is called Magee and the poster of the earlier posts is gee, it is rather obvious how easy it would be to put 2 and 2 together and come up with 7. I did and I apologise to gee and Magee for the confusion. From gee the hijack was OK. From Magee it would not have been in my opinion. ::

----------


## gee

from now on im going to change my name to annie gee to save confusion. hope you all have great time over xmas and new year. promise i wont get too drunk hehehehe  by the way remind drummer about his guinness cap... cheers

----------


## moncur

> BTW, my new avatar was taken in the Orange Room in 1987 and is a photo of Chobbersjnr playing his first gig on guitar.


Any chance we could see a full size pic of this? Has chobbers gained much in height since then?

----------


## Deemac

****Chobbers as we all know is getting smaller by the year. His head unfortunetly is getting bigger (its genetic I think!! - Ooops did I say that in public!!) ::  

He was such a sweet wee boy once, now look at him. A good woman will sort him out once and for all and put him in his rightful place I think.

(Now I'm for a doin' . . . . . . .)

**** All of the above donates humour (just in case!!)

----------


## moncur

> He was such a sweet wee boy once, now look at him. A good woman will sort him out once and for all and put him in his rightful place I think.


A good woman? Where is Reev these days btw?

----------


## Jeemag_USA

I would like to add my request to that Gleber, if you have any old photos of the band from the Oranger Room or anywhere else, would be nice to have a little gallery thread for Nostalgia. I don't think I was absent for a single gig of any band at the Orange Room during that time, and a few times thanks to Nods I was in there all night  ::  

Would really like to see some old pics, I know where I can get my hands on some but need to wait until I get home, because remember you played at Neills wedding in the Weigh Inn, there are quite a few pics of you at that gig.

----------


## Gleber2

> Would really like to see some old pics, I know where I can get my hands on some but need to wait until I get home, because remember you played at Neills wedding in the Weigh Inn, there are quite a few pics of you at that gig.


I would be very interested for some pics from the old days as I have very few.

----------


## silversurfer

So here is one for you to place and name?

ps I'm playing in Crieff Hydro on 28th December!

----------


## Gleber2

> So here is one for you to place and name?
> 
> ps I'm playing in Crieff Hydro on 28th December!


I still have the Vortexion amp you were using there and I seem to recognise the speakers. Was this the Youth Club circa 1968? Just call me Galactacus and you should be the Grey Surfer, not Silver.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Thats not Ian Sinclair is it? (probably asking for trouble now  ::  )

If its not the youth club is it the BB hall. 1968 man, I was born a year later  ::

----------


## silversurfer

The bass guitarist is Johnnie Gray. It was the Youth Club and 1968 would be correct.
The person in the background is 'Prof Humphries' and out of shot the drummer was, I think Graham Walker, and the lead guitarist none other than gleber.

But I am not Johnnie? (more questions than answers!)

and I wish I had enough hair to be grey!

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Wow, Prof thats a name I haven't heard for a long time  :Smile: 

I know him, and Phil of course.

You're not Phil Humphries are you?

----------


## Gleber2

> The bass guitarist is Johnnie Gray. It was the Youth Club and 1968 would be correct.
> The person in the background is 'Prof Humphries' and out of shot the drummer was, I think Graham Walker, and the lead guitarist none other than gleber.
> 
> But I am not Johnnie? (more questions than answers!)
> 
> and I wish I had enough hair to be grey!


The group was the Jam and Walker was the drummer. Prof was our lights man. One of my all-time favourite bands from the dozens I have played with.
I think I can actually remember the gig!!

----------


## Gleber2

Hey, did you surf down from the Moon.

----------


## silversurfer

Ah - the plot thickens.  Right era thinking it might be Andy aka Mr Boom but alas...............

Next clue - Eating lots of yoghurts in your house in Morven Place along with Johnnie Gray in the 60's

----------


## Gleber2

> Ah - the plot thickens. Right era thinking it might be Andy aka Mr Boom but alas...............
> 
> Next clue - Eating lots of yoghurts in your house in Morven Place along with Johnnie Gray in the 60's


The only other name that came to me was Niven!! Can't remember the yoghurts though. Play in the Lomond Band do you? Only band advertised for the Hydro in Crieff.

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> A good woman? Where is Reev these days btw?


He said a good woman, not an old woman  :Smile:

----------


## silversurfer

Dear Gleber - alas it is not Roger - remember his beautifully painted Telecaster done by Jane and Angie Campbell - great at the time but would probably be considered a crime against guitars today!
Now I owe you an apology - the photo was found during a trip into the loft to get the christmas decorations and posted in response to your request for old photos. However I jumped on the bandwagon (excuse the pun) and advertised my next gig in the same shameless way as Astronot and Diesel and Dust - ie I highjacked your thread.
My appearance in Crieff will be solo - playing the bagpipes at the wedding of a friend and ex Thurso girl.
The only band I belong to is Thurso Pipeband where I have the dubious pleasure of being the oldest member. Unlike you, age and experience has not translated into skill and talent and I am left far behind by the youngsters coming up from the Caithness Junior Pipeband!
Now surely the penny has dropped and you can sleep sound in the knowledge that you have solved the mystery of this thread highjacker.
For my part I will return to practicising my doublings and grace notes in preparation for next week.
With very best Thurso wishes to you and Jobbers, Silversurfer

----------


## Gleber2

> Dear Gleber - alas it is not Roger - remember his beautifully painted Telecaster done by Jane and Angie Campbell - great at the time but would probably be considered a crime against guitars today!
> Now I owe you an apology - the photo was found during a trip into the loft to get the christmas decorations and posted in response to your request for old photos. However I jumped on the bandwagon (excuse the pun) and advertised my next gig in the same shameless way as Astronot and Diesel and Dust - ie I highjacked your thread.
> My appearance in Crieff will be solo - playing the bagpipes at the wedding of a friend and ex Thurso girl.
> The only band I belong to is Thurso Pipeband where I have the dubious pleasure of being the oldest member. Unlike you, age and experience has not translated into skill and talent and I am left far behind by the youngsters coming up from the Caithness Junior Pipeband!
> Now surely the penny has dropped and you can sleep sound in the knowledge that you have solved the mystery of this thread highjacker.
> For my part I will return to practicising my doublings and grace notes in preparation for next week.
> With very best Thurso wishes to you and Jobbers, Silversurfer


Thank you for the last post. However the penny has not yet dropped!! Maybe my extreme age has done something to the memories vanishing.

----------


## DOC ROCK

[quote=silversurfer;175963]old photos. However I jumped on the bandwagon (excuse the pun) and advertised my next gig in the same shameless way as Astronot and Diesel and Dust - ie I highjacked your thread.

It must be pointed out to you silversurfer, that you should check your facts before rushing in with your slanderous comments. NO member of Diesel n Dust has posted on this thread until now. The other posts with references to our band and gigs, was in fact by a friend and fan of the band, and absolutely nothing to do with us. We have no reason to "highjack" anybody's thread. Merry Christmas. ::

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> Dear Gleber - alas it is not Roger - remember his beautifully painted Telecaster done by Jane and Angie Campbell - great at the time but would probably be considered a crime against guitars today!
> Now I owe you an apology - the photo was found during a trip into the loft to get the christmas decorations and posted in response to your request for old photos. However I jumped on the bandwagon (excuse the pun) and advertised my next gig in the same shameless way as Astronot and Diesel and Dust - ie I highjacked your thread.
> My appearance in Crieff will be solo - playing the bagpipes at the wedding of a friend and ex Thurso girl.
> The only band I belong to is Thurso Pipeband where I have the dubious pleasure of being the oldest member. Unlike you, age and experience has not translated into skill and talent and I am left far behind by the youngsters coming up from the Caithness Junior Pipeband!
> Now surely the penny has dropped and you can sleep sound in the knowledge that you have solved the mystery of this thread highjacker.
> For my part I will return to practicising my doublings and grace notes in preparation for next week.
> With very best Thurso wishes to you and Jobbers, Silversurfer


I don't know much about the pipe band, if your the oldest are you the pipe major, would that make you Kevin Gunn?

----------


## Jeid

> Thank you for the last post. However the penny has not yet dropped!! Maybe my extreme age has done something to the memories vanishing.


Come on G2... let that penny drop... put the wheels in motion and I'm sure you could get it! :Grin:

----------


## Gleber2

[quote=DOC ROCK;175996]


> old photos. However I jumped on the bandwagon (excuse the pun) and advertised my next gig in the same shameless way as Astronot and Diesel and Dust - ie I highjacked your thread.
> 
> It must be pointed out to you silversurfer, that you should check your facts before rushing in with your slanderous comments. NO member of Diesel n Dust has posted on this thread until now. The other posts with references to our band and gigs, was in fact by a friend and fan of the band, and absolutely nothing to do with us. We have no reason to "highjack" anybody's thread. Merry Christmas.


 
Ho Ho HO!!!!! ::

----------


## DOC ROCK

> Ho Ho HO!!!!!


 
Exactly, spot on!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## canuck

Good, I have found a stealable thread with a sympathetic threadster.

I am very down cast tonight. Today was our final band gig. Our drummer and our lead singer are moving to Glasgow. For you in Caithness to loose two of your best bandsters is one thing. Even The Pepsi Challenge returns for the occasional event. But Glasgow is 5000 miles away for us. So, Scotland you are getting a really fine drummer and I am not sure that our band will function too well without one.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Send any drummers you have this way, Canuck. Our current drummer is unwell at the moment. 

Was great craic playing with the J. Fats Band. Was only meant to spend half an hour on stage with them - turned into a couple of hours... and on more than one day, as well. Strangely, it was the first - and probably only time - I'll ever see a collection plate being handed round a pub in order to get the band to keep playing, either. Fab time. 

Incidentally I ended up playing the Forth Bar in Rosyth a few days later to a handful of punters who constantly asked me to play If I Were A Carpenter. It might have the Deaf Club in that night. Still, that's rock 'n' roll for you, I guess.

----------


## canuck

He arrives in Scotland on Tuesday and is looking for a connection.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

The link is in my sig..

----------


## canuck

I've sent a PM.

Jeid is a lenient mod, but we might be crossing the line into the chatter zone.

----------


## Gleber2

Took a while but the penny finally dropped. Sent a CD to your brother. Wonder if he liked it.




> Dear Gleber - alas it is not Roger - remember his beautifully painted Telecaster done by Jane and Angie Campbell - great at the time but would probably be considered a crime against guitars today!
> Now I owe you an apology - the photo was found during a trip into the loft to get the christmas decorations and posted in response to your request for old photos. However I jumped on the bandwagon (excuse the pun) and advertised my next gig in the same shameless way as Astronot and Diesel and Dust - ie I highjacked your thread.
> My appearance in Crieff will be solo - playing the bagpipes at the wedding of a friend and ex Thurso girl.
> The only band I belong to is Thurso Pipeband where I have the dubious pleasure of being the oldest member. Unlike you, age and experience has not translated into skill and talent and I am left far behind by the youngsters coming up from the Caithness Junior Pipeband!
> Now surely the penny has dropped and you can sleep sound in the knowledge that you have solved the mystery of this thread highjacker.
> For my part I will return to practicising my doublings and grace notes in preparation for next week.
> With very best Thurso wishes to you and Jobbers, Silversurfer

----------


## Jeid

> Jeid is a lenient mod, but we might be crossing the line into the chatter zone.


Was a lenient mod, I've not got the time these days.

Well done Gleber2, took long enough for that penny to drop.

----------


## silversurfer

Well done!  Yes, my brother was absolutely delighted and I met a lady last night that 'attends' the lighthouse gigs who was also raving about it.
Congratulations also on the good review in the local papers.
Till we meet again - regards, Silversurfer

----------


## trix

hee hee hee  ::

----------


## Deemac

Ah, it must be a "Prof" in the background playing with his lighting rig if I'm not mistaken!!

----------

